# TSS Invicta



## tim cosgrove (Feb 4, 2011)

I am researching for a model of the Invicta . She was built by William Denny at Dunbarton in1938-9. I am trying to to locate a plan/drawing of her in her British Railways/ Golden Arrow days after her Naval service and her refit.
Any suggestions anyone?
Tim


----------



## B Wales (Jan 25, 2009)

tim cosgrove said:


> I am researching for a model of the Invicta . She was built by William Denny at Dunbarton in1938-9. I am trying to to locate a plan/drawing of her in her British Railways/ Golden Arrow days after her Naval service and her refit.
> Any suggestions anyone?
> Tim


Try the National Maritime Museum at Greenwich as all the W Denny of Dumbarton Shipbuilders Plans are held there.

A few years ago a "Denny List" was published in 4 Volumes by the NMM and the vessel's that were built by this yard are listed in that publication and some drawings.


----------



## Stevo (Aug 21, 2005)

Try also Glasgow City museum archives, I found plans for the 1948 Denny built MV Southsea there.


----------

